# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  نوكيا اشا 210 مواصفات nokia Asha 210

## mohamed73

حسنا حان الوقت الكشف عن الهاتف المحمول Asha 210   والذي قدم لنا عدد وفير من الألوان بتصميم جميل جدا وبلوحة مفاتيح كما أنه  سيكون متوفر بشريحه أو بشريحتين  وركز النظام على التواصل الأجتماعي بشكل  كبير جدا لدرجه أن هنالك زرّ مستقل لبرنامج WhatsApp  وسيكلفك طبعا 72  دولار أمريكي من دون أيّ عقد سواء شريحه أو بشريحتين وسيكون متوفر في الربع  الثاني من العام الحالي  والهاتف يدعم شبكات الجيل الثاني ولايدعم شبكات  الجيل الثالث  ويدعم تقنية الوايرلس WiFi والكاميرا الخلفيه بدقة 2  ميجابيكسل يمكنها تصوي VGA  ولكن للأسف لاتوجد كاميرا أماميه 
 - نظام تشغيل Series 40 (مبني على سيمبيان).
  - شاشة 2.4 إنش.
  - ذاكرة داخلية 64 ميجا ودعم حتى 32 جيجابايت.

----------

